# Strg+C sowie kill kaputt?

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo!

Ich habe hier seit einigen Tagen ein seltsames Problem.

Ich habe unter xorg extreme Probleme, Programme zu "killen".

Strg+C (^C) funktioniert gar nicht und auch ein normales kill oder killall bringt keinen Effekt...

Ich muss Programme mit "-9" hart abschießen.

Aber auch normal beendete Dateien tauchen in einem "ps aux" noch als Zombies mit "<defunct>" auf.

Sowie z.B. der amixer, welcher über die Multimediatasten auf meinem Keyboard aufgerufen wird. Die Lautstärke wird geregelt und danach taucht jeder einzelne amixer-Aufruf (also jeder Tastendruck) im "ps aux" als "<defunct>"-Zombie auf...

Ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr, wann genau das so gekommen ist... Ich weiß allerdings, dass ich seitdem schon mal system und world neu emerged habe...

Weiß hier vielleicht jemand Rat?

----------

## py-ro

Dito!

Außerdem kann ich mit STRG-D in "konsole" keine Sessions beenden.

Py

----------

## gimpel

nvidia 180.35..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5521610.html#5521610

----------

## py-ro

Jo, die hatte ich schon im Verdacht.

Ältere Version, dann geht es wieder. 

Danke!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> nvidia 180.35..
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5521610.html#5521610

 

Hehe.... Habe ich eben gerade sogar selbst herausgefunden  :Wink: 

Danke!

Mit der Vorgängerversion geht wieder alles...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke für den Tipp, ich hatte auch noch andere Probleme mit dem neuen nvidia-Treiber. So manche Anwendungen und Spiele wollten einfach nicht starten. Nach einem Rückschritt auf Version 180.29 lief es wieder ohne Probleme.

----------

